# Leather strop



## Dreezzzzz (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey all, 
a question about using a leather strop. I sharpened two knives and got them scary sharp. Using chosera to 5000 grit. At this point, the knives push cut paper, shave the hair of my arm and grip my fingernail while sliding the knives across. I bought a Zwilling Kramer leather strop. If I use it after the 5000 grit it, my knives don't shave or grip my fingernail anymore? Is the leather useless after 5000 grit or did I do something wrong. Used the same angles while trailing strokes. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk


----------



## DaninMD (Sep 23, 2014)

sounds to me like you may have had a wire edge and the strop broke it off, which is a good thing...go back to your 5000 grit stone and re-polish the edge.


----------



## Dreezzzzz (Sep 23, 2014)

That is exactly what I did and the knives where scary sharp again. I noticed this "problem" with more knives. Is this coincidence? Just made me wonder if using a leather strop after 5000 grit is necessary? The knives where not the best quality knives, could that explain the wire edge? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2014)

Leather can ruin (round over) an edge if even the slightest slip in technique is present, plus some leather has give which allows for it to wrap around the edge and round it over this way as well.


----------



## Dreezzzzz (Sep 23, 2014)

So my best bet would be to just skip the leather strop and stay with the stones? Is there any use for a leather strop after a sharp 5k finish?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2014)

Dreezzzzz said:


> So my best bet would be to just skip the leather strop and stay with the stones? Is there any use for a leather strop after a sharp 5k finish?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk




Try your 5k edge right off the stones, if you like what it does AND holds up then you're good to go. If it fails (as in you have a wire edge that folds over) then you'll need to seek a solution to remove that and yes leather can work for this but like I said before leather can also cause other problems too.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 23, 2014)

Dreezzzzz said:


> So my best bet would be to just skip the leather strop and stay with the stones? Is there any use for a leather strop after a sharp 5k finish?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk



You have one of these?







It may just be a matter of learning the proper technique. Very light pressure and precise angle control are the keys.


----------



## DaninMD (Sep 23, 2014)

Dreezzzzz said:


> So my best bet would be to just skip the leather strop and stay with the stones? Is there any use for a leather strop after a sharp 5k finish?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk



i think your issue is that you are leaving a burr/wire edge...which is very sharp but breaks off, leaving non-finished/polished cutting edge. you need to remove the burr, which you are doing with the leather strop. thats one way to remove the burr/wire. i would keep doing it and then return to the 5000 stone and lightly polish the cutting edge. assuming you didnt form a new burr/wire it should be laser sharp again. 

after that do an experiment, strop it again on the leather strop. if its still super sharp...then good job and you definitely had a burr/wire the previous time. If it dulls the knife again then you have a technique issue with the strop and are rounding the edge as Dave mentioned. 

I personally never use a leather strop, i prefer to remove the burr on the stones or felt/cork. but the strop is another way

btw, you said they are the greatest knives, what kind of metal?? if its stainless, no need to go to 5000 grit in my experience. i stop at 1000 on my soft SS knives.

This is how i remove the burr: [video=youtube;XnhIKOX6Rco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnhIKOX6Rco&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=17[/video] if you have havent watched all his videos i highly recommend it.


----------



## Dreezzzzz (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, great advice. Will try tomorrow. See if it is technique or a wire edge. Btw I use cork for deburring aswell. 
Keep learning on this great forum. 

@ Tiger, yes that 's the one.


----------



## Dreezzzzz (Sep 23, 2014)

I didn't know that leather was just a way for removing the burr. I thought it polished and made it sharper. Guess cork and leather is an overkill. 
Like Jon I used the strokes except for the horizontal one. Then cork and last leather. 

The knives where a Buck folding knife and a cheap chef's knife. Went to 5k to impress the owner and to improve my technique. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk


----------



## DaninMD (Sep 23, 2014)

Dreezzzzz said:


> I didn't know that leather was just a way for removing the burr. I thought it polished and made it sharper. Guess cork and leather is an overkill.
> Like Jon I used the strokes except for the horizontal one. Then cork and last leather.
> 
> The knives where a Buck folding knife and a cheap chef's knife. Went to 5k to impress the owner and to improve my technique.
> ...



leather strop will polish the edge, but if you have a wire edge/small burr its going to snap that off. if it was a clean cutting edge, then yes, if stropped correctly it will further polish and sharpen the edge. But with a cheap chef's knife that could be the issue, that soft SS metal cant take this sharp of an edge. for that i would stop at 1k and make sure its properly deburred. i wouldnt try to impress someone with how sharp you can make it, as its not going to be able to hold the edge, its just beyond the capabilities of the metal.

i would recommend you put a micro bevel on that knife too, will keep its edge a bit longer.

and the horizontal stroke is the one that removes the burr, its the important one :wink: and i always go back to the last stone after deburring for a few more strokes.


----------



## LKH9 (Sep 23, 2014)

A bare strop is for aligning the microscopic edges. Did you over-strop the knife? It's easy to overdo something like this and ruin a good edge.

What I do when stropping is strop once, finger-test, strop the other side, finger-test again. Do it moderately and carefully. When the edge bites into my fingertips, it's done.


----------



## Dreezzzzz (Sep 24, 2014)

Guess it has to do with technique or soft leather. It happened again. Just stick with the stones and deburr with cork/stones.
Thanks again


----------



## DaninMD (Sep 24, 2014)

Dreezzzzz said:


> Guess it has to do with technique or soft leather. It happened again. Just stick with the stones and deburr with cork/stones.
> Thanks again


have you tried putting a micro bevel on the knives? really helps strengthen the edge in my experience on SS knives
[video=youtube;xwnFrjiAA_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwnFrjiAA_8&index=10&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB[/video]


----------

